# May buy her tomorrow.. Help!



## LilTuffGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

No papers.. has no idea what breed she is.. they say she's 2 but looks a bit younger? 
Suppose to be black but her mussel looks bay.. although could be bleaching if she's pasture only I guess? Nice back but withers look pretty high.

Thoughts? She's a $100 horse so i'm going to be going over her very very well. 
Let's ignore her surroundings.... :shock: It did rain a few days ago..


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

just make sure u check her out really good. looks like she need to be wormed. She looks like shes about 2. Check he legs over very well. make sure there no scars or anything. for $100 i think its a good deal if shes sound. If you can longe her do it. look at how she moves make sure theres no lameness. Her wither do look high but if shes 2 shes at the werid age. where everything looks wrong and odd. just check her legs make sure there good. her necks a little short but that might be the blood line and sence u dont know... Oh i says she seal brown for color becuz of the brown around her muzzel same as a dark bay. but seal horses look beauitful when ther healthy and groomed. if everything checks out ok id get her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Her head makes me think that she's _at least_ 2 (looks like maybe a TB or TB cross). Her color is brown, not black, and she is pretty malnourished, which can help to account for her looking younger due to lack in size. Zero muscle mass, big belly that's probably full of worms.

Without good pictures, it's hard to say a whole lot about her conformation. Just from what I can see though, it doesn't look terrible. Not great...but not terrible. Her back looks a bit long and I'll bet she camps out on the back because her gaskin is pretty long. That may make it hard for her to really collect up and get her hind end under her. Her hind end looks pretty weak but I bet a big part of that is due to her not having any muscle at all. She may have a hunter's bump but that could also just be due to the fact that her spine is sticking up.

Do they say how tall she is? She seems _very_ short to me.

Is she started under saddle at all? I am assuming yes due to the saddle marks on her. If her temperament is good and she's not lame in any way, she may be worth the $100...plus whatever money it will take to get her healthy, fed up, and looking like a horse _should_.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

The picture isn't the best. I don't know if its the angle of the shot, but she looks put together poorly. She's got a pretty high tail set (common in Arabians and Saddlebreds), and she looks like she's standing camped out behind. She's got a very small butt that doesn't fit in well with her round belly, not sure if its just lack of muscle, or if she's just got a very small engine. Can't tell much about the shoulder angle from this shot, but it does look like her neck is very short, and low set. She's got withers, but they don't look horrible. Her head definitely looks like she could be about 2 years old. With a brown muzzle like that, she's definitely not black, she's either bay or brown. Black (even a fading black) would have no brown on the muzzle. She does look to have a nice short back, but like I said, the angle of this picture isn't very good for a critique.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Poor thing!! I would pay 100.00 just to get her out of there. the horse seriously needs some groceries!! Pretty face, but that is all I can say about her.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I agree with AF! Poor little thing.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

He did say he thinks she's part saddlebred and maybe arab from the small face ( I can't tell at the angle about her head but I don't really see arab there)
He said she has been ridden about 10 times.. doubt there gas been much work done.

Not sure of her height I need to ask.

Yea already planned on wormer!

I'm just unsure of this.. which is probably me telling me to wait a bit.. I just hope she doesn't end up some place worse ya know?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

It depends what you expect from her. Also, go in with your eyes as open as possible as far as future care. She definitely will need groceries, wormer, probably hoof care, maybe dental care. If that's all, you'll be OK. But she may have other issues. $100 is basically a free horse and nothing is free. You'll pay somewhere, sometime. Might be training, might be vet. Who knows? 

For me, when I take a horse like that in, my biggest thing is personality. Will this horse be something I can work with? Will she be OK with other animals I already have? Don't forget that a hungry horse often behaves differently once it has proper care.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Please get the horse out of there....


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't tell much with her conformation & all, but she honestly does not look like she's taken well care of. Her coat is dull and her legs are filthy.. and I know you said to ignore her surroundings, but it's EXTREMELY difficult to. It's not necessarily the mud, but the whole thing screams a bad situation to me.

If you can afford the time, expenses, and effort & are experienced enough to take care of her and get her healthy, I would say go for it.  

I got my horse Shamrock for $500, which is extremely cheap for a horse. He wasn't nearly as bad off as that horse looks like she is, but he has been the best investment my family has ever made (granted, my dad will say otherwise since he pays the board, farrier, and vet bills)!


----------



## kendrawrrr (Nov 17, 2011)

Poor thing.. I'm curious to see what you decide!


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Poor thing!! I would pay 100.00 just to get her out of there. the horse seriously needs some groceries!! Pretty face, but that is all I can say about her.


 
i agree that's how i ended up with this one....thats also why i've been banned from looking at craigs list by my hubby ...we need another horse like a whole in the head lol....but i guess u need to ask yourself what are u going to use it for???? do you need speed, strength ect. or do you just want a baby for pleasure rides, trails and just fun?? if that's it do lunge so u can make sure everything moves like it should and get the poor thing outa there  if u need more then i guess if you can turn your head and run lol....becuz doesnt look like guarentee can be made write now ;(


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Really they should be giving the horse away because they do not have the money to take care of it. I would be calling the humane society on them.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

10 rides on that poor little thing!! Yikes! I'd probably pay the $100 just to rescue her......


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

jannette said:


> i agree that's how i ended up with this one....thats also why i've been banned from looking at craigs list by my hubby ...we need another horse like a whole in the head lol....but i guess u need to ask yourself what are u going to use it for???? do you need speed, strength ect. or do you just want a baby for pleasure rides, trails and just fun?? if that's it do lunge so u can make sure everything moves like it should and get the poor thing outa there  if u need more then i guess if you can turn your head and run lol....becuz doesnt look like guarentee can be made write now ;(


haha, my husband keeps trying to ban me from Craigslist! We now have ten cats in my house (four are rescues kittens found in the road at NIGHT during a storm at three weeks old!!!!), one of which has a home pending flight across the country, but that still leaves NINE cats. xD

Then again...he did offer me a purebred maine **** kitten if I didn't buy Kiera, which I did. HAHA


----------



## TravelerandTequila1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Get this poor baby outta there! She doesnt deserve that kinda life! She looks very malnourished! Did U Buy Her?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

LilTuffGirl said:


> He did say he thinks she's part saddlebred and maybe arab from the small face ( I can't tell at the angle about her head but I don't really see arab there)
> He said she has been ridden about 10 times.. doubt there gas been much work done.
> 
> Not sure of her height I need to ask.
> ...


With the smooth muscle and low croup, she could very well be part Arab.

Oh, and she has been ridden a heck of a lot more than 10 times...it takes more riding than that to leave a saddle and girth hair discoloration. As young as she is and as much as she has evidently been ridden, I would vet her myself - even if she were free...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have never seen a horse with actual saddle marks that look like that. I guess anything is possible, but I think the saddle marks are just dust. She was probably just ridden and put away. I say that because I used to have a horse the same color and when he had his winter coat anytime you touched him the dust would come up from his coat. If you patted him you would leave hand prints. :lol:

If she is sound and you just want a pleasure horse, check her out. She might be good for more, but if you are only going in with the goal of her being a pleasure horse then you are less likely to be disappointed if she doesn't have the athletic potential for more.  She certainly deserves a chance with someone who will care about her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That would be my guess as well, THR, that it's just a dust mark where the saddle was.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

All I can say is that she has a lovely, sweet face! Hope it all works out for you both!


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

sooo have to know...did you buy that poor little baby???


----------

